# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  درخواست کنکور ارشد ریاضی 85

## asadi.sajad

سلام
خسته نباشید
سوالات و جواب کنکور کارشناسی ارشد 85 رو میخواستم!
خیلی ممنونم!
خیلی جستجو کردم، چیزی پیدا نکردم!
متشکرم

----------

